# Wanted: Islabike Beinn 26 or similar please



## crisscross (2 Apr 2011)

I'm after a bike for my daughter. 

She already has a road bike ( courtesy of CC classifieds!) and would like a mountain bike stylie machine.

The Isla is brill so if anyone happens to have outgrown their Beinn 26 - the large one if poss. - she'd be very interested.

If not anything else that is suitable would be great.

She is 11 and average height for age.

We're in Lancashire but happy to arrange a courier.

Thanks


----------



## crisscross (2 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1354276"]
Have you looked on Ebay?
[/quote]


Thanks for the reply I have been stung on eBay before.

I would much prefer to buy from someone on a bike forum as I always feel people care more about their bikes on here - however misguided that may be!!!


----------

